# Ate healthy, Exercised and put on weight?!



## JamieLeighx (Nov 27, 2010)

So Almost a month ago I decided I'm fed up being a chub and began to eat healthy and started exercising, turns out I've put on almost a stone.
I have been doing basically every thing from crunches to cycling to swimming..
I have ate hardly any bad foods at all.
I am absolutely raging.
What do you guys do to lose weight effectively and keep it off?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

You probably gained muscle, which unfortunately weighs more than fat. Keep it up though! I usually gain a few pounds when I start working out as I gain muscle, then start losing


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Ignore your weight and go off the way your clothes fit. Measure in inches rather than weight.


----------



## JamieLeighx (Nov 27, 2010)

What if I just keep putting on? Its been almost 4 weeks and I've just put on
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JamieLeighx (Nov 27, 2010)

Sorry Farmpony I didn't see your reply, I haven't really noticed a change in my clothes yet..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

Like farmpony said, measure your waist and see if your loosing inches. Eventually you will drop the pounds, but if your loosing inches that just means your trimming the fat and turning it into muscle.


----------



## Jewelsb (May 8, 2012)

Do more cardio if possible. Cardio sucks but it was the only thing that made me lose weight and fast!


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Go by your measurements. You sound like you might lose weight the same way I do. After a point the numbers only serve to make you feel bad.

For example, I weigh 150pounds (just under 11 stones I think?), but I wear a size 0-4 depending on the cut of the pants -- usually a 0 since I don't like the super low cut stuff.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JamieLeighx (Nov 27, 2010)

I can't run to save my life lol, how effective is the cross trainer? When I use it I am totally out of breathe by the time i'm finished but the next day I don't feel it at all? Whereas the first day I went back to riding I wasn't out of breathe at all but I was sore everywhere for the next 3 days.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

4 weeks isnt really enough time to see much results. Takes time and effort. Throw your scale away and quit worriing about weight. Alternate cardio days and heavy weights days, watch the portions, and stay away from fake foods. If you cant look at it and tell what it came from its a fake food.


----------



## Jewelsb (May 8, 2012)

Cross trainer works too. I used an elliptical. You usually don't feel it the next day. Except my legs would tend to Hurt off and on. I did 30 mins twice a day when I was trying to drop weight fast, but that's a bit extreme to some people lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JamieLeighx (Nov 27, 2010)

Jewels, did it work?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kccjer (Jul 20, 2012)

Boy do I KNOW how you feel! I've done this before and kept it up for 3 or 4 months. All I got was tired, frustrated and hungry....no pounds lost and no inches lost. When you say eating healthy, are you talking by the accepted food pyramid? 

This sounds crazy but.....don't be afraid of fats. Just be aware that not all fats are created equal. Coconut oil, butter and olive oil are actually your friends. Do NOT go fat free....check labels if you are doing that and see just what they have to add to make it taste better. Most times fat free has more calories cause they have to add more sugar. Fat gives flavor and will also boost your satisfaction with what you do eat. 

Eating more breads, pasta, etc is not a good idea. If you must have them, eat whole grains only. I'm not a big bread/pasta eater so this is pretty easy for me. I love rice tho, but use brown or wild so I'm getting the whole grains.

Of course, fruits and veggies. But I will say that if I'm craving something sweet....a piece of fruit does NOT cut it. LOL 

And, don't deny yourself everything If you want a piece of chocolate, eat it. Just try to go for the quality stuff so you feel like you're eaing something really special. You can also make your own sweets so they are healthier and not as much guilt-ridden. 

Just so you know, I did have the gastric bypass 9 years ago. Lost a lot and then gained 2/3 back. I'm losing again now but do have to pay attention. Less processed foods and more home-made....which I'm really bad about right now. When I am losing weight thru actual diet it's cause I make most of my food and don't buy box mixes, etc. Good luck.


----------



## kiwigirl (Sep 30, 2009)

What do you mean when you say you are eating healthy? Like kccjer said the right fats are good for you, the wrong carbohydrates are bad for you. It helps to know which is which. Your body will definitely lose weight if it is fed well, also you can eat lots of good healthy food so there is no need to ever be hungry - if you eat right!


----------



## JamieLeighx (Nov 27, 2010)

Scales say I've lost 2lb since posting this cross trainer and riding lessons must be doing something, not very much though lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JamieLeighx (Nov 27, 2010)

Does anyone know any good bum or stomach exercises? 
I've been doing lots of crunches and no less than 30 minutes on the cross trainer every other day. I've also been doing weights. 
No matter what I do I can't feel my bum, I have a huge butt and I would like to get rid of it
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JamieLeighx (Nov 27, 2010)

Does anyone know any good bum or stomach exercises? 
I've been doing lots of crunches and no less than 30 minutes on the cross trainer every other day. I've also been doing weights. 
No matter what I do I can't feel my bum, I have a huge butt and I would like to get rid of it
Today I did 35 minutes of palates,35mins cross trainer, 25mins weights and 50 crunches
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DimSum (Mar 28, 2012)

posting trot without stirrups comes to mind.


----------



## CowboysDream (Nov 12, 2011)

Just so you know, spot reduction doesn't really work. You can tone a certain area and make it look nicer but it won't take the fat off that area. If the stomach and bum are the most prominent area it will probably be the last you notice to slim down. What you have to remember is it didn't take you a month to gain all this fat, so you can't expect it to come off that fast!

Also, what you might find is that your body might 'recomp' which means the fat will be replaced with muscle so you probably won't notice a big difference in your weight. You may appear to weigh the same, but you will look slimmer. I find that taking pictures from side, front and back in undies help. As does measuring your waist, hips, thighs, neck, wrists, biceps, calves etc. 

Another thing to remember is that the only way to lose fat is taking in no more than is needed or burning off access. One pound of fat = 3500 calories. So to lose 1lb of fat in a week you need to have a calorie deficit of 500 calories a day for 7 days. So if you continue doing this for another month and you don't notice your measurements going down or your weight or your clothes fitting better... then try tracking calories. You can get fat by eating too much of the good stuff (Its harder, but it can happen).

Aside from this, remember anything you ingest pretty much has calories.. so count your coffee, juices and cooking oils. Generally after the first month of maintaining an exercise/eat healthy plan you start to notice the differences a bit. So stick to it and you will see results.

As for good bum exercise ... squats... lots and lots of them. And try the plank for core.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

JamieLeigh, stay out of the water. The body protects itself from the cool water temperature by putting on a layer of fat. I know, I swam for years. It didn't come off until I'd been away form it for a few years. Another thing. Ditch the scales and get a soft seamstress tape measure. Muscle weighs more than fat and as you become more fit and put on muscle you will gain. One summer when I normally weighed about 142 I worked hard, lots of lifting, barn cleaning, working the horse in prep for a show. At the end of the summer I was horrified that I'd gained 20 lbs yet all my clothes were hanging on me. A body-building coach was who told me to ditch the scales and take lots of measurements and record them. You may be heavier but you will notice positive changes as you become more fit. If you really want to push it, go to a weight room and get in to body building. No you won't get muscled up like a man as you don't have enough testosterone.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Stop watching the scale. At 135 lbs I was a size 2-4, now at 150 I'm a 0-2. Go by measurements and your clothes.

Surgery is the only way to lose fat in one specific body part. You have to lose weight all over. In my experience, the order in which you gain weight is the REVERSE in which you lose it. So if you put on weight in order of tummy, boobs, butt, when you lose it it will go butt, boobs, tummy. Go for all over exercise, do lots of cardio. A strong heart is the basis for all of it. A strong heart gives helps you do more cardio and strength training which helps you build more muscle which helps you burn more calories.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2012)

I know how you feel. A couple years ago I tried one of those shake diets. I'd have one or two shakes a day, knocked bread out of my diet completely (I'm a chronic bread eater), did what I could to eat less junk food (which I didn't eat much of anyway) and walked/jogged for 20 or so minutes most days. 3 months later, I hadn't lost anything but my breath xD The strange thing all around though was that some do-hickey calculated my body fat and there was only around 40% of it (about 44 kilos (97 lbs) at the time), so I had thought it'd be easy to drop the weight. 

It really ruined me when even the fat percentage had hardly change. I gave up completely and, 2-3 years on, I've put on another 10 kilos and feel like there's no way to lose it.

Maybe we should start a Horse Forum diet club


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Do not trust the BMI calculators either. Once you are muscular in nature the calculators and handheld gadgets will lie to you. They can't tell muscle from fat. You have to use the waist to weight ratio.

For example, when I run a BMI calculator on myself, I fall into the obese category. I know logically I am nowhere close to obese but it still stings the feelings a bit 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2012)

I despise the BMI. It tells my friend who honestly has a nice figure that she is overweight. The world has a warped view on body size.

I don't think I've ever heard of the waist to weight ratio... looking it up now.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Weight Measurements May Be More Accurate Using Waist Circumference Than BMI, Study Says

I think it's actually called waist to height. On mobile so I'm limited ATM in what I can link but this article talks about it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2012)

I'm just comparing the two methods... According to the BMI calculator, my target weight is still overweight.

I'm playing around with this waist to height ratio calculator, and in order to be 'OK' I have to either lose 13 inches, or become 1'7" taller... I wonder which will be easier


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

LOL

It's all an elaborate guessing system really. There's so many nuances in height and build that no calculator where you just punch in numbers will work for everyone. 

There isn't really a number that is spot on. Too skinny is easy to spot but too heavy is harder when you're close. I've been everything from 105 to 210 and I'm 5'4".
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

DancingArabian said:


> Stop watching the scale. At 135 lbs I was a size 2-4, now at 150 I'm a 0-2. Go by measurements and your clothes.
> 
> Surgery is the only way to lose fat in one specific body part. You have to lose weight all over. In my experience, the order in which you gain weight is the REVERSE in which you lose it. So if you put on weight in order of tummy, boobs, butt, when you lose it it will go butt, boobs, tummy. Go for all over exercise, do lots of cardio. A strong heart is the basis for all of it. A strong heart gives helps you do more cardio and strength training which helps you build more muscle which helps you burn more calories.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 How do you get to be a size 0 - 2 weighing 150lb
Are you really tall?


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Nope. I'm 5'4". I've got a small frame/bone structure - I wear a size 5 ring and my wrist is only 6 inches around. A regular woman's size bracelet is an anklet to me. Just trying to give a frame of reference. However, I'm really muscular. I am getting the top part of a 6 pack coming in but I have extra skin from my heavy days and that's where I carry some body fat so it doesn't ever get rock hard. Ive got biceps big enough that my husband calls them guns  but because of my bone structure, my waist is really small and the muscle doesn't bulge out a lot in some places. I can easily wear many children's sized belts. I can even get into a lot of "youth" sized clothing but the length is often too short. Sometimes I luck out and find cute boys cargo pants that I roll up and wear as capris.

None of that was meant to come off as a brag. I just retread it all and feel self conscious .
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

DancingArabian said:


> Nope. I'm 5'4". I've got a small frame/bone structure - I wear a size 5 ring and my wrist is only 6 inches around. A regular woman's size bracelet is an anklet to me. Just trying to give a frame of reference. However, I'm really muscular. I am getting the top part of a 6 pack coming in but I have extra skin from my heavy days and that's where I carry some body fat so it doesn't ever get rock hard. Ive got biceps big enough that my husband calls them guns  but because of my bone structure, my waist is really small and the muscle doesn't bulge out a lot in some places. I can easily wear many children's sized belts. I can even get into a lot of "youth" sized clothing but the length is often too short. Sometimes I luck out and find cute boys cargo pants that I roll up and wear as capris.
> 
> None of that was meant to come off as a brag. I just retread it all and feel self conscious .
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 Thats amazing - I just measured my wrist (not easy) and its just under 6 inches like yours and I weigh less than you - also keep pretty fit with 5 horses that I do myself that are stabled at night and get ridden & groomed daily, plus my gardening and poo picking yet could no way get into that size clothes!!! When I was younger and working full time with horses - cycling into work most days and doing athletic circuit training my weight was about 110lb and even then I was a size 6 (I think thats what it is in US sizing)
You are really lucky!!!


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

That's a great example of how we carry weight differently. The cut of clothing will cause a size to change. Women will often wear a different size of pants, for example, if they are regular cut, low cut or that new ultra low cut because of where the "waistband" lies - though honestly with super low cut pants it's not really a waistband anymore! You wound pretty fit and I bet you look wonderful and healthy!

When I was around 110, I was not at all muscular and wore larger pants than I do now. By quite a few sizes too - I think I was a size 8 or 10. Fat kind of...drapes? Muscle pulls in taut. However, bigger bones play a part too. At my heaviest I weighed 210 pounds and wore something like a size 28. I know plenty of women who weighed less at that size and who weighed more.

It is why after a point we have to let go of the numbers. I hate seeing my weight on a scale. Regardless of how I look or feel physically, it stings my feelings. You may think I'm lucky now, jaydee, but I bet your bones are thicker and stronger and will last longer than mine 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

DancingArabian said:


> That's a great example of how we carry weight differently. The cut of clothing will cause a size to change. Women will often wear a different size of pants, for example, if they are regular cut, low cut or that new ultra low cut because of where the "waistband" lies - though honestly with super low cut pants it's not really a waistband anymore! You wound pretty fit and I bet you look wonderful and healthy!
> 
> When I was around 110, I was not at all muscular and wore larger pants than I do now. By quite a few sizes too - I think I was a size 8 or 10. Fat kind of...drapes? Muscle pulls in taut. However, bigger bones play a part too. At my heaviest I weighed 210 pounds and wore something like a size 28. I know plenty of women who weighed less at that size and who weighed more.
> 
> ...


 I tend to be 'top heavy' (family trait) which always makes me look bigger than I am and makes buying anything thats 'two piece' like jacket & pants really impossible as for the jacket to fit the pants would be falling around my ankles!!
Thank you for your kind comment - at least its made me feel better!!!


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Honey here in the US, if you're top heavy it's rare for a man to notice anything else about you LOL. 

Rock the 2 piece outfit! Just get the pants hemmed! 

A very size friendly, empowering movie is "Real Women Have Curves". Feel no shame in having them. The guys look at the curvy models and drool - not at the stick figures on the runway.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## z0mbie (Sep 19, 2012)

My way of losing weight is strictly counting calories  It really works.


----------



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2012)

Thought I'd share this here - I started a new shake diet just under a week ago, with one shake for breakfast each day. I've been pretty active with work, and have been out and about with friends, but no actual exercise has been had. I've also cut down my bread intake and, even though the scales are saying that nothing has changed, I swear my favorite pair of jeans are looser already. It's giving me hope and doing wonders for the motivation.


----------



## JamieLeighx (Nov 27, 2010)

Found it inspiring reading all your comments! I can't see a difference in my legs but I can feel it when I tense, plus I'm finding the cross trainer easier I haven't rode it two weeks I had a palates class today, and I can feel it! 
I know everyone says not to look at the scale but I've lost 4lb in 2 weeks, that's pretty bad lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CowboysDream (Nov 12, 2011)

JamieLeighx said:


> Found it inspiring reading all your comments! I can't see a difference in my legs but I can feel it when I tense, plus I'm finding the cross trainer easier I haven't rode it two weeks I had a palates class today, and I can feel it!
> I know everyone says not to look at the scale but I've lost 4lb in 2 weeks, that's pretty bad lol
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 Actually thats really good. Its recommended that you try to lose 1-2lbs a week. Which means you lost 2 lbs / week so far. That is healthy and great. Generally when people start working out seriously they see a big drop after the first little while... Thats water weight. And it doesn't persist. The reason we say don't look at the scale is because it doesn't tell you if you have lost water, fat or muscle.


----------

